# Dryer insulated vent cover



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ever since we remodeled, 10 years ago, our laundry room is much colder than the rest of the house as a result of cold air coming in from the typical flap dryer vent. I was poling around on the internet and found 2 covers, one by Lambro and one by Heartland that state the following:

The vent will remain closed unless the dryer is in use. When the dryer is on, the floating shuttle underneath the visible hood rises to allow warm air, lint, and moisture to escape. Here is the link so you can see it.

http://www.amazon.com/HEARTLAND-210...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1384009960&sr=1-1

Has anyone had any luck with this type of cover? Any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

I had one for years. Works really well.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Dan:

I think I will order one. Can you tell the difference in the temp?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure I would want one like that.
The only way I can see to properly mount it would be on a large siding block.
I also notice there's no mounting holes.
Not sure how it would work out once lint got all over the shaft where it pops up and down.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting. It has received almost universally favorable reviews.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

There are mounting holes in the bottom part and slots on the top. 

There's a free floating cap inside which blocks the vent when the dryer is off. It takes a ton of lint to keep it from working. It would stick open if it becomes too linty.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Ranger1227 said:


> Thanks Dan: I think I will order one. Can you tell the difference in the temp?


It does make a difference. Can't tell you the difference but you are sealing a hole in the wall.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks again. I see there is one sold by Heartland and one by Lambro. They look the same. Any clue on the difference? Is the unit white or off white? Hard to see on pics.


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Ranger1227 said:


> Thanks again. I see there is one sold by Heartland and one by Lambro. They look the same. Any clue on the difference? Is the unit white or off white? Hard to see on pics.


I've only seen one kind. It's probably the same item marketed differently. 

It is off white and will yellow if you don't paint it. I would spray paint it before mounting. 

Joe does have a point with a mounting block. If you are mounting it on siding, the block will provide a flat mounting surface.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Dangerous, lot of back-pressure to encourage lint build-up in ducting, lengthens drying times, added strain on blower motor= shortens life; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFOHGVhmyQA

http://www.dryerbox.com/ratings/dryerfittingschart.htm

Gary


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ok. Now I get to show my ignorance. What is a siding block?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It's a piece of material that allows a fixture to lay flat when installed in siding. The material will vary depending upon your siding type. If you have any exterior light fixtures on your walls, they should be on blocks.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Now I understand. Have those on my outdoor lights. I saw one review where they guy took out the louvers on the old vent and used the frames the mount for this one.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i had one like this. the room was always cold.
http://www.homesavvyatoz.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/Dryer-Vent.jpg


i replaced it with one like this. room is always warm now. 
http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/063467/063467856221lg.jpg


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Took a closrr look. Vent cover is attached to a piece of pipe thatbis attached to a crimped end. Can I put the heartland one over the existing one and just take out the louvered doirs? If not, wo8uld I have to move dryer out to get to this section to pull off?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Ranger1227 said:


> Took a closrr look. Vent cover is attached to a piece of pipe thatbis attached to a crimped end. Can I put the heartland one over the existing one and just take out the louvered doirs? If not, wo8uld I have to move dryer out to get to this section to pull off?


Can you post a pic of what you have now? When I did mine, I left the pipe in the wall and broke off the plastic parts on the outside. After mounting the new one, I sealed the joint with foil tape.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Herevis what it looks like


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

To install the vent correctly, you're going to need a siding block and the plastic parts will have to go. I don't have experience with vinyl siding. I'm not sure if the siding block will provide a channel for the siding to sit into and provide a good weather seal.

You might want to try adding one of these instead. I have them in my bathroom exhausts. Very low restriction and they do work quite well. 

http://www.tamtech.com/store/bath-fan-range-hood-exhaust-dampers-indoor-air-quality,Product.asp


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dan:

Thanks again for your replies. Our siding is aluminum, if that makes any difference. I looked at the tamtech product. Looks like an easy fix, but I wonder if lint build up will be an issue. Any thoughts?

Barry


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Ranger1227 said:


> Dan:
> 
> Thanks again for your replies. Our siding is aluminum, if that makes any difference. I looked at the tamtech product. Looks like an easy fix, but I wonder if lint build up will be an issue. Any thoughts?
> 
> Barry


Same issues with aluminum and needing a block. I think you would have less lint build up with the tamtech vs. the heartland. I would install the tamtech at the end of the ducting near the louvered opening. The unit will fit inside a standard 4 inch diameter duct.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dan:

You have been most helpful. My wife asks if the tamtech will keep out the cold air. I agree with you that this is a simple fix. What about my idea of removing the louvered flaps and using the frame as a mount for the Heartland?

Barry


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Ranger1227 said:


> Dan: You have been most helpful. My wife asks if the tamtech will keep out the cold air. I agree with you that this is a simple fix. What about my idea of removing the louvered flaps and using the frame as a mount for the Heartland? Barry


The tamtech will stop air movement back into the ductwork and prevent it from getting cold. You may want to change the louvers for the hood type if your current vent location gets hit head on with wind. 

I don't think the louvered frame would be a good base for the heartland. You will wind up with a gap between the two which will need to be spanned with ducting or it will become a huge lint trap. On the exterior you may not be able to seal it properly against water intrusion.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The Heartland is flawed in design, for a cold climate against cold plastic/warm moist air; instant condensation at the exposed elbow. Any product with exterior material rather than just a door at the thermal boundary (house wall) will be trouble, IMO. I couldn't find the other termination hood link? Just took me to the "backdraft damper" which you cannot have in dryer system... do you have a page or description link?

Gary


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Gary in WA said:


> IMO. I couldn't find the other termination hood link? Just took me to the "backdraft damper" which you cannot have in dryer system... do you have a page or description link? Gary


 The other termination hood I suggested is the door flapper like the one Fix n it posted early in this thread without a screen. Why is the backdraft not allowed? It's recommended on the product page and is also fire tested.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Smooth metal pipe--- not even screws are allowed to catch the wet lint from sticking; http://www.hcpdc.com/pdf/Dryer Vent Requirements.pdf

Safety first, no statistic; http://www.ashireporter.org/HomeIns...Facts-About-Clothes-Dryer-Exhaust-Systems/161

No screens or plastic pipe, as pictured, *pp.23 and Fig.61*; http://www.codecheck.com/cc/ccimages/PDFs/CC6th_Sample.pdf

Gary


----------

